# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Ζακο(african grey)

## thomas5

βρικα μια αγγελια που πουλαει ζακο μωρα με 500€ και οταν εχουν σταματησει την κρεμα 600€ προσεξα οτι εχω διαβασει οτι πρεπει δηλαδη να ειναι γραμμενη η αγγελια σε σωστα ελληνικα να εχει τηλ. και να ειναι ελλαδα τη λετε να κανω;;

----------


## Efthimis98

Λοιπον....εγω προσωπικα δε πολυεμπιστευομαι αυτα...

Αν θες κι επυμενεις....παρ' τον ενα τηλεφωνο και πες του που εχει τους παπαγαλους...το εκτροφειο για να ελενξης την κατασταση και σε τι χωρο ζουν και μεγαλωσαν!!
Αυτο πρεπει να ανεις πρωτα!
Μιλησε μαζι του κι αν σου δωσει αυτες τις πληροφοριες μας λες!

----------


## thomas5

οκ θα παρω και θα ενημερωσω

----------


## Efthimis98

Ωραια....και μετα εμεις θα πουμε την αποψη μας!!!!!!!!  :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## kaveiros

Τετοιες τιμες παιζουν εδω αν ερθει ο ζακο απο Βουλγαρια. Εκτροφεας απο Ελλαδα το θεωρω απιθανο να το δινει τοσο. Στις αγγελιες ναι προσεχε πως ειναι γραμμενη η αγγελια. Πολλοι ξενοι που κανουν απατεωνιες,  βαζουν αγγελιες σε ελληνικα site χρησιμοποιωντας αυτοματους μεταφραστες. Σου λενε να τους βαλεις καπου τα χρηματα και οτι θα σου στειλουν αυτο που θες μετα. Φυσικα δε στελνουν τιποτα. Θα ζητησεις οπωσδηποτε στοιχεια και επισης κατι αλλο που πρεπει να προσεξεις αν η αγγελια ειναι αληθινη,  να ειναι το πουλι υγιες. Δεν αποκλειεται καποιος να θελει να τα ξεφορτωθει για λογους ασθενειας. Στην εποχη μας πολλα γινονται...

----------


## thomas5

κατω αθηνα ειναι απο οτι διαβασα λεει μωρα οποτα θα εχει πολλα εχει και 2 φοτο η αγγελια ειναι γραμενη σε καλα ελληνικα

----------


## kaveiros

Δεν αποκλειεται λογω κρισης να εχουν κατεβασει τιμες η ακομα και να τα εισαγει απο βουλγαρια. Σε καθε περιπτωση αν προχωρησεις σε τετοια κινηση,  πριν του δωσεις χρηματα να εξεταστει το πουλι ναα εισαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι υγιες.

----------


## thomas5

υπαρχει καποιος τροπος αν εχει δαχτυλιδη να καταλαβω σε ποια χωρα εχει γενηθει;;

----------


## Efthimis98

Ναι μπορεις να το καταλαβεις....

Μπορεις επισης να καταλαβεις :

Ποτε ειναι γεννημενο
Σε ποια χωρα
Απο ποιον εκτροφεα

----------


## thomas5

υπαρχει καποιος οδηγος για να το ξεχωρισεις;;

----------


## mitsman

τι εννοεις καποιος οδηγος???? για δαχτυλιδια>?? για δες εδω...   
*Δαχτυλίδια στα πουλιά*

----------


## Efthimis98

Ναι.........

Μπραβο ρε Δημητρη!!!

----------


## zack27

Θωμα περα του αν η αγγελια ειναι αληθης η οχι, μπορεις να φροντισεις ενα τετοιο πουλι???? ειναι μεγαλη ευθυνη και χρειαζεται μεγαλη υπευθυνοτητα και φροντιδα!!! το εχεις σκεφτει?

----------


## thomas5

το εχω σκεφτει και το εχω συζητησει με τους γονεις μου συμφωνουν αν βρω κατω απο 600€ αν παρω σκεφτομαι να μην του παρω κλουβι μπορει να ζησει σε σταν;;

----------


## zack27

το πουλι χρειαζεται και το κλουβι για να εχει ενα μερος να νιωθει ασφαλεια και να κοιμαται!!!

----------


## thomas5

εχω δει σ επετ σοπ παπαγαλο που λεει δεν εχει μπει ποτε σε κλουβι στο σταν δεν νιωθει ασφαλεια;; 
υγ. αν παρω θα το παρω μικρο απο μικρο μπορει να μαθει χωρις σταν;;

----------


## Efthimis98

Oχι και παλι οχι Θωμα!

Το πουλι θελει ενα χωρο για να ειναι μονο,να χαλαρωνει και πανω απο ολα να νιωθει ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ!

Το stand το εχεις για οταν βγαινει εξω..να καθεαι εκει πανω κι οχι οπου βρει!!  :Happy:

----------


## zack27

και τα πουλια οπωε και εμεις θελουν το χωρο τους!!! δε μπορεις να τον εχεις συνεχως εξω!!! οταν λειπετε το πουλι θα ειναι ελευθερο στο σπιτι??? δε γινειται αυτο!!! γιατι ειναι επικινδυνο και για το ιδιο το πουλι!!!!
οτι βλεπουμε δεν ειναι απντα το σωστο να το κανουμε κιολας!!! ετσι δεν ειναι??

----------


## thomas5

μπορω να εχω το κλουβι μονιμα ανοιχτο;;

----------


## zack27

οχι βρε θωμα!!! οταν θελεις να βγει ανοιγεις το κλουβι!!! για ποιο λογο να το εχεο μονιμα ανοιχτο!!!

σκεψου οτι το πουλακι ειναι μια ζωουλα και εξαρταται απο εσενα!!!! θα ελεγα να το ξανασκεφτεις σοβαρα!!!

----------


## thomas5

μην αγριεψει που θα ειναι κλεισμενο σε κλουβι τη διαστασεις πρεπει να ειναι;;

----------


## zack27

αν ασχολεισαι με το πουλι δεν αγριευει!!!

----------


## thomas5

οκ τη διαστασεις θελει το κλουβι;;

----------


## Efthimis98

Κοιτα Θωμα.....

Συγγνωμη κιολας...αλλα.......

Θες λιγο ψαξιμο γι' αυτο το πουλι......
Εγω προσωπικα πιστευω οτι δεν εισαι αρκετα ετοιμος.....υπαρχουν πολλα θεματα για παπαγαλους......

Υπαρχει ηδη ενα θεμα με τη διαστασεις κλουβιου θελει το καθενα...........
Α και επισης εδω ισχυει οπως παντα..........


Οσο μεγαλυτερο τοσο το καλυτερο!!!!!!!

----------


## thomas5

ναι αλλα επειδη ειναι ακριβα δεν ξερω αν μπορω να παρω κλουβι εκτος αν φτιαξω ενα με τον μπαπμα μου μου δινεις το θεμα με τις διαστασεις;;

----------


## Efthimis98

Αν το βρω ναι...............περιμενε...  :Happy:

----------

